# speaker question - Help!



## offshore1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am in a quandary on my speakers. I plan to keep stock head unit and upgrade all 4 door speakers.
That said - last weekend I installed Pioneer's best 6.5" co-ax; TSD1602R. They had ok highs but terrible bass (like almost zero) and had low volume. Thus I assumed it was because stock speakers are 2 ohm and quite efficient.
SO - I got a pair of Infinity Kappa 63.7I that are 2ohm AND very efficient (95DB) and installed them. I got most of volume back and lots of clarity and detail but the bass just sucked sucked. So back in went the stock speakers.

Being in the audio business for well over 25 years, this is the 1st time I have had problems w/ good speakers not working well w/ a stock head unit. I assume the stock HU is equalized for the stock speakers.

What I wonder, has anyone replaced the stock speakers and put in the optional Rockford Fosgate door speakers that are part of the audio pkg? If so - good results?

I am looking to clean up the sound - more highs.
I am not going to add an amp or sub.

If anyone has the Rockford Speakers and want to sell OR trade, I am your guy.

BTW: My Versa is a 2008 SL.


----------

